# Graco AAA settings database



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

So I picked up a Graco finish pro II AAA for shooting cabinets with Pro Classic. This is where it gets confusing:


1. My local Graco rep recommends 210FFLP tip with gun aircap all the way out/fluid pressure 1100/air pressure 20 with trigger halfways (28 static)

2. Graco tech support says tip size 10-12 is too small, and to increase pressure a lot - as if airless - and remember that the air assist just helps contain the mist within the fan.

3. The label on the machine recommends for tip size 10-12 a FP of 1800-2400 and AP 25-30

4. Local cabinet guy brags about shooting proclassic at 800 fp.

After playing with the setting in the lower range, I decided to shoot a set of cabinets on settings #1 as per local rep's recommendation and got decent results but horrible tip clogging.
I got another set of cabinets coming up and instead of experimenting again, I would like to establish a settings database for all of us. 

Can you post your proven settings in the following format:
paint type/tip size/fluid pressure/air pressure (i.e proclassic/210FFLP/1100/20)

Thanks


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I think you have a good idea for an organized database. The problem maybe the 101 other variables to control for. Maybe you can attract another Graco Finish pro II user or two to exchange information with. Most of the frequent posters on cabinet finishing are not using the Graco Finish Pro II. Only a few of us have been brave enough to make the jump to AAA. A few are using PC. Most of us have found a system that we are comfortable with and stick fairly close to it. You mentioned you were not completely happy with your last set. I would suggest that you pop a few pics in lighting that will illustrate the things you are not happy with. You will get a plethora of opinions on how to improve it. We all have an unpublished database of experience that we readily share. Good luck!


----------



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

My experience so far is that the AAA is very forgiving, i.e I shot about 8 samples with settings ranging from 800FP/16AP to 1200FP/25AP and they were all pretty close quality wise, which threw me off. My theory was that since this is a low pressure rig, I should stay in the low range; in hindsight I should have tested by increasing the pressures incrementally all the way to max and then find the sweet spot. The rig lays the Proclassic butter smooth and is significantly faster than my HVLP. I also think that it doesn't like heavy bodied materials - I test shot some cover stain with a 210 tip (which I can do with my 440i) and never got rid of tails. As far as pics, I did not take close shots and the doors are already delivered and installed. Couple of things I didn't like about the rig is the weight, the double hose causing reduced gun maneuverability as well as twisting, and of course the tip clogging. I will eventually figure it out but it would have been nice to take the elevator instead of the stairs, as next week I have a kitchen to shoot glass smooth for a picky customer.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yea it would be great to not have to reinvent the wheel esp when you know that info exists. You may end up the innovater in this area. @RH uses proclassic with airless and has posted some nice results. I use tubine HVLP and have sprayed quite a bit of Proclassic waterbourne acrylic, older formula that was thicker. Had decent results but ended up changing to waterbourne lacquers such as Kem Aqua + pigmented and General Finishes Enduro White Poly. This improved my turnaround time, is a lot easier to spray through HVLP, and gave me a harder smoother and more durable finish. Most of us for production reasons have settled on a system and are reluctant to change but are willing to share our process and how we would handle a special situation. It is mind-boggling at the number of different combinations of primers, products, and application methods not to mention all the substrate and preparation issues. We are always looking to improve our process and each job will present its own unique challenges. Sometimes when you get your process flushed out things start misbehaving for no apparent reason. The PT group is pretty good at flushing out what maybe causing the problem. Good luck with you next project... sounds like it may be challenging.


----------



## Pete_holden (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello, i use a C.A technologies gun but shoot pro classic all the time with it. Settings i find best are 411 flat tip, about 1000lbs fluid pressure, and about 15lbs of air. Hope that helps,


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Whenever I use my graco aaa I go by what the gun is telling me and not a rep. Reps give you a starting point then you have to dial it in and adjust for your specific conditions. I start with adjusting paint pressure first until you almost get rid of tails, then slowly adjust air pressure to get a nice fan pattern. I always test my fan on builders paper, cardboard, etc. 

The idea is to minimize over-spray while laying down a nice coat of paint. Dont forget to adjust and play with the distance from the gun tip to the surface being sprayed.


----------

